
Tech World in 52 Cards – One of a Kind Poker Deck about the Tech/Startup World - andriosr
https://www.thedentmakers.com/
======
minh_phan
Hi guys,

I'm Minh, I'm a newbie designer based in VN. I've been pouring my heart into
this really cool deck about tech/startups.

I plan to launch this on KickStarter this November but I'm really struggling
to spread the words about this.

If you found it cool, please share it to turn this project into reality.

Feel free to ask me if you have any question.

Thank you guysssss

Minh

